# Fire Department Access to Telecom equipment shed



## jwilly3879 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have 12x30 metal shed for cell tower equipment located on a hill with access road grade of 18% for a short distance. I would think the occupancy classification for this shed would be "U" and as such fire department access would not be required.

This project has been in the planning stages for over three years and just now the Planning Board is arguing that the access road cannot be over 12%. I am in the middle of it as both the CEO and ZEO. Our zoning restricts the slope of driveways to 12% but doesn't mention access roads. Since this building is unoccupied other than equipment emegency vehicle access doesn't seem too critical. They will be bringing cement trucks and cranes up to the site, as well as normal service vehicles.

Does anyone have similar issues and what would you classify the equipment building as? The tower would be "U" and is a 75' monopole. (NY 2010)


----------



## cda (Jun 27, 2013)

Accessory to the use?

Weather protection only?

Stick some fire extinguishers with sprinkler heads on them as alternative??

Amazon.com: automatic fire extinguisher

Is this in a city or county area??

How far off the paved road is it??


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 27, 2013)

I think that U are on the right track....... realistically how much of a 12 X 30 shed is going to be left after somebody on the neighboring mountain side notices the fire at the remote cell tower......

Big rigs aren't usually used in rugged terrain for rescue operations -


----------



## jwilly3879 (Jun 27, 2013)

I contacted NYSDOS and the equipment building is in fact a "U" occupancy and by NY Fire Code section 503.1.1 exception #4

"Fire apparatus access roads are not required for Group U occupancies."

Thanks for the input.


----------

